# On the Trail



## Premier Longhorns (Jul 27, 2012)

Our sweet Premier Exxonna at 25 months old, she have started Trail Class 101 and doing great! ...after all who should know more about TRAIL than a Texas Longhorn? LOL
more pix/videos of her at www.premierlonghorns.com/Ridinglonghorns.html


----------



## walkingwolf (Aug 29, 2012)

You guys have some beautiful stock.  I always enjoy seeing pictures of people riding their bovines.  One of the animals I exhibited in 4-H was a Red Angus bull.  I eventually started riding him in his second year.  It was such a joy.  He lumbered along like a big grizzly bear.  We were quite the site at 1900 lbs with a 90 lbs rider calling the shots.  I would hook a rope to the saddle horn and pull my younger sister around in our lil-red-wagon.


yee-ha


----------



## Premier Longhorns (Aug 29, 2012)

WalkinWolf, that is so cool! I am sure you really enjoyed your Angus Bull and lots of nice childhood memories, too. Bovines really do make great saddlecattle! They aren't silly like horses, but a whole lot more sensible and easy going.
Here is our 26 month old heifer Premier Exxonna in a training video:  *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kveAE2y_9gk* 
We have a saddletrained bull, too. Not a Red Angus, but a Texas Longhorn. Here are photos of him at *www.premierlonghorns.com/Premier-Testarossa.html*


----------

